

Searchable Text of the Stimulus Bill - azgolfer
http://senateconservatives.com/2009/01/27/searchable-text-of-the-stimulus-bill/

======
gojomo
I applaud their effort, but it's a bit sad that their idea of 'searchable
text' is hundreds of pages PDFs you can download and "ctrl-F" through, rather
than a Google-style online full-text index with phrases/stemming/synonyms/etc.

(I suppose when Google indexes the PDFs we'll get that, at least partially.)

